# Gregg Popovich on free agency: 'I'm not calling anyone at midnight'



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> With all the uncertainty surrounding the San Antonio Spurs' offseason plans, one thing is certain: As free agency kicks off at 12:01 a.m. Wednesday, coach Gregg Popovich won't lose any sleep over the process.
> 
> *"I'm not calling anyone at midnight," Popovich told the San Antonio Express-News on Monday. "I'll be in bed. And if that's the difference in someone coming or not coming, then I don't want them."*
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13173973/san-antonio-spurs-gregg-popovich-says-not-calling-anyone-midnight-nba-free-agency-begins


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Not really "news", but Pop is the man.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pop has always been the man. He doesn't need to do any recruiting. His résumé speaks for itself.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Basel said:


> Pop has always been the man. He doesn't need to do any recruiting. His résumé speaks for itself.


No, he definitely needs to do some recruiting. Tim's time is almost up.


----------

